

Owen Wilson and Vince Vaughn star in a movie about Google - kentf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn02SPT6ivM

======
bluetidepro
I'm honestly not sure how I feel about this. My profession aside, I thought it
looked hilarious because I'm a huge fan of both Owen Wilson, and Vince Vaughn.
But on the other hand, as a professional in that general field, I also feel
like it's just mocking the tech industry to some degree. I feel like it also
"cheapens" the Google brand, or maybe it does the opposite by making them more
relatable to non-tech users? None the less, I'm interested to see how this
pans out compared to other movies somewhat similar like "The Social Network",
and "Jobs".

Also, did anyone else notice that B. J. Novak (Ryan from _The Office_ ) was
playing some sort of Google recruiter in the clip? Sort of funny because he
makes a joke about that in an episode of _The Office_. Kind of funny, if they
did that on purpose.

